# Davey goes big time



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

With deference to Choo Choo, I submit the following:







I just can't work inside when it is nice out. Besides, sometimes I have to do something just for me.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Davy, 

That's a really cool gas goose! :thumbsup:

You're lucky to have a nice reasonably flat area to run your rails. Mine is more roller coaster than railroad. :laugh: Lately, I've been busy working on another completely unrelated project, but will be back to "workin' on the railroad" soon.

Greg


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is outstanding......I am sure your are great friend of the the neighbor kids and your grand children.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

The track is at a park in Dayton, Ohio. The run is about a mile.

I also am a member of a club in Indiana. The track is somewhat shorter, but it has tressels, a covered bridge and woods.

And yes, the grandchildren love it.

But, just this weekend, my grandson twice asked if we could play with the choo choo in the basement.

I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool stuff.

Is that battery powered?

TJ


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Cool stuff.
> 
> Is that battery powered?
> 
> TJ


Yes, 2 12v marine batteries. The Goose was sold with one motor. My plan is to build one with 2 motors. I can build one for a little more than some of the Legacy locomotives! It will pull 4 adults or as many of the grandkids I can pack into the cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's too cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Dave.

TJ


----------

